# Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November 
*Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor​*Ein Kommentar

Leider wurde mir diese PM nicht wie letzte vom DAFV zugesandt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320871) , so dass ich den Text hier nicht einstellen kann, sondern nur verlinken und auszugsweise zitieren:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ur-broschuere-fisch-des-jahres-2016-der-hecht

Nun schreiben wir bereits Mitte Oktober 2016....

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu.....

Man dürfte wohl schon dabei sein, den Fisch des Jahres 2017  auszusuchen...
(Wobei ein richtiger Anglerverband eher den "Angler des Jahres" als einen "Fisch des Jahres" küren würde, davon ab...).

JETZT ENDLICH!!! kommt also die Broschüre zum Fisch zum des Jahres 2016, nachdem dieses fast vorbei ist.

Von weiteren Aktionen rund um den Fisch des Jahres 2016, ein DAFV-Hechtangeln z. B., Besatzförderung für Hecht oder Zuschuss zu Habitatverbesserung für die DAFV-Mitglieder, Aktionen oder Maßnahmen zum Thema in der Nichtanglerpresse - alles komplette Fehlanzeige!
Oder, wenn es doch was gegeben haben sollte, so unauffällig, dass das niemand wirklich mitbekommen hatte. 

Der "interessanteste" Teil dieser PM ist für mich der folgende Satz:


> so die Präsidentinnen des DAFV, Dr. Happach-Kasan, und des BfN, Prof. Dr. Beate Jessel, in einer gemeinsamen Erklärung. Auch ließe sich der in der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie geforderte gute Zustand für viele Fließgewässer nur so erreichen und auf Dauer erhalten, *so die Expertinnen weiter.*



Die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ist ja nun mal definitiv KEINE Anglerin.

Ebenso ist sie meines Wissens auch keine Fischereibiologin....

Für was also soll sie im Zusammenhang mit dem Fisch des Jahres 2016 eine "Expertin" sein?

Wer da Vermutungen hat, kann mir ja helfen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experte

Der Artikel muss dringend für Frau Dr. überarbeitet werden,da sie offensichtlich und bekanntermaßen für Anglerische Belange nicht geeignet ist


----------



## Honeyball (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Ich finde, Du urteiltst zu hart, Thomas.

Es braucht halt seine Zeit, bis einer der so fähigen, kompetenten und angelerfahrenen Funktionäre des DAFV einen Hecht fangen und seiner Präsidentin zeigen konnte, damit sie wenigstens ahnt, wovon sie redet. :m


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Hmmh, da wird hier wohl eifrig mitgelesen.
Die "Expertinnen" sind jedenfalls verschwunden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

nene, Ende zweiter Absatz...

steht noch.

Das jetzt noch rauszunehmen, das wär ja noch peinlicher, als diese Meldung für mich ohnehin schon ist ;-)))


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Nö, die Expertinnen stehen da doch noch so drin ...


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Upps....da war Thomas schneller.
Naja jedenfalls ist das ja wohl ne ultra peinliche Nummer.Wozu küren die überhaupt den Fisch des Jahres wenn sie es dann das ganze Jahr über nicht schaffen auch Nichtangler medial darauf aufmerksam zu machen.So ist die Aktion total sinnlos und nur ein billiger Vogel des Jahres Abklatsch.

Armselig#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was also soll sie im Zusammenhang mit dem Fisch des Jahres 2016 eine "Expertin" sein?
> 
> Wer da Vermutungen hat, kann mir ja helfen...



Du erliegst einem Interpretationsfehler..die Bezeichnung Experte/Expertin musst du beim DAFV Personal IMMER extrem relativieren und im Zusammenhang mit der bisher gezeigten Gesamtkompetenz und/oder der geleisteten Kollateralschäden betrachten.

Insofern wäre Frau Dr. bereits bei unfallfreier Zubereitung von Hechtklöschen oder einer geniessbaren Hechtfarce eine Expertin.

Passt also


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Insofern wäre Frau Dr. bereits bei unfallfreier Zubereitung von Hechtklöschen oder einer geniessbaren Hechtfarce eine Expertin.
> 
> Passt also


nix gegen Köche hier, bitte ....
:g:g


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Expertin is'e zweifelsfrei.

In Schönwetterreden, 
im Nix-Tun, 
im Nix-Verstehen, 
im Nix-Einsehen wollen, 
im Partner-Hintergehen, 
im Vereinbarungen-Unterlaufen, 
im Murks-Machen & das als Erfolg-Verkaufen, 
im Geld-Verbrennen, 
im Hörige-Schwachmaten-Um-Sich-Scharen, 
im Eigene-Interessen-Vor-Alles-Andere-Stellen, 
im Tatsachen-Ignorieren, 
im Blendwerk-Bau,
...

und _-und das muss man ihr zugestehen-_ :
im Immer-Wieder-Damit-Durchkommen!


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Danke Thomas,
auch ich fühle mich beim Vergleich das Frau Dr. überhaupt etwas kochen könnte (außer ihr eigenes ungeniesbares Süppchen) etwas beleidigt.
Kochen hat etwas mit Kunst zu tun und kunstvoll sind nicht einmal ihre Zähne.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Naja, nun seid ihr aber mal etwas hart mit Frau Dr. 

Schaut euch mal an, wann z.b. der Baum des Jahres, oder der Vogel des Jahres gekürt wird. Das geschieht auch zum Jahresende im Oktober, da ist der Fisch des Jahres also nicht wirklich als Schlechtigkeit des DAFV zu werten, weil er erst jetzt bekannt wird. 
Macht es doch nicht am Kalenderjahr fest. Er bleibt doch ein Jahr lang "Fisch des Jahres". Genug Zeit um ihn medial zu puschen. Macht zwar keiner, aber egal. Die Winterlinde werden wir nun auch nicht tagein, tagaus in der Presse finden. 

Ich habe mit Verbänden nun absolut nichts am Hut, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber etwas weniger "Verfolgungswahn" in dieser Hinsicht täte dem Board doch ganz gut. 

Gruß
Björn

PS. Dass die Pressemitteilung dem Anglerboard nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, wundert mich wenig :q


----------



## kati48268 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Aber etwas weniger "Verfolgungswahn" in dieser Hinsicht täte dem Board doch ganz gut.


Nennen wir es lieber "allergische Reaktion".

Bei mir persönlich:
Über 35 Jahre zahle ich nun Zwangsbeiträge für diesen Laden (inkl. seines Vorgängerverbandes).
Über 35 Jahre beobachte ich entweder das Nixtun oder den Mist, den sie verzapfen; aber nie etwas erfreuliches.
Seit einigen Jahren bin ich dicht am Geschehen, bis zu diversen Kontakten mit der Expertin.
Da kann man den Würgereiz & Draufkotzreflex auch kaum noch beherrschen.

Man kann es auch andersherum betrachten:
lieber hier ein manchmal zu kritisches Auge,
als auf allen Augen blind oder wegschauend wie sämtliche anderen Angelmedien.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Wegschauen soll hier keiner. Aber wenn wir ernst genommen werden wollen, muss es zumindest sachlich und inhaltlich richtig zugehen. Sonst machen "wir" uns nur lächerlich. 

Und vor allem immer dran denken, dass JEDER hier mitlesen kann. Das ist kein "geschlossenes" Forum. Umfragen wie "Haltet ihr euch an das Dorsch-Baglimit?" gehören hier nicht hinein, da bleibe ich bei!

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*

Es geht hier "nur" drum, dass Frau Dr. von mancher Presse als "Expertin" bezeichnet wurde - ich bezeichne sie weiter als kompetente Nichtanglerin...

Sie angelt nicht, sie ist keine Fischbiologin - für was ist sie also beim Fisch des Jahres "Expertin"?

Ich bin für sachliche und inhaltliche Erklärung dankbar, welche Expertise die Expertin da einbringen kann..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir ernst genommen werden wollen, muss es zumindest sachlich und inhaltlich richtig zugehen. Sonst machen "wir" uns nur lächerlich.



Eher nicht..die Lächerlichkeit,ist bereits der "Expertin" samt Gefolge wie auf den Leib geschneidert..inkl.Umgang mit dem AB

Diesen Kompetenzlimbo können sie Bewiesenermaßen nur selbst unterbieten..

Immerhin etwas,worauf da Verlass ist.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Kompetenzlimbo
> ......


gefällt mir!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....welche Expertise die Expertin da einbringen kann..



Vermutlich wars das Auge, bei ihr isst das definitiv mit egal ob mit oder ohne Beigeschmack |rolleyes


----------



## Wingsuiter (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier "nur" drum, dass Frau Dr. von mancher Presse als "Expertin" bezeichnet wurde - ich bezeichne sie weiter als kompetente Nichtanglerin...QUOTE]
> 
> Was würde denn eurer Meinung nach einen Experten auf diesem Bereich ausmachen? Ich bin klar eurer Meinung, dass Angler auch von Anglern vertreten werden sollten, aber dass sie von gar nichts eine Ahnung oder nur wenig haben soll halte ich für eine gewagte These. Ich denke mit Ihrem Biologie Studium und gerade dem in ihrer Doktorarbeit behandeltem Thema scheint ihr die Materie Wasser und die darin lebenden Organismen nicht fremd und auch ein Interesse ihrerseits vorhanden zu sein. Da gibt's es denke einige und auch welche hier aus dem Board (meine keinen bestimmten) die weniger Experte sind wie Frau Happach-Kasan. Ich will sie nicht in Schutz nehmen oder so aber ich halte es für übertrieben sich an der Bezeichnung "Expertin" so aufzuhängen. Heutzutage meint ja eh jeder der mal 10 Minuten eine Doku auf den zwangsfinanzierten Sendern gesehen hat, er sei nun ein Experte auf dem Gebiet. Von daher würd ich der Bezeichnung nicht allzu viel Gewicht geben.
> Was den Rest angeht, dass wenig in Bezug auf den Fisch des Jahres unternommen wurde, geb ich Thomas vollkommen Recht. Mehr wie ein Mini Zeitungsartikel in der lokalen Presse hab ich nicht mitbekommen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Expertin Dr. Happach-Kasan stellt Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 vor*



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Was würde denn eurer Meinung nach einen Experten auf diesem Bereich ausmachen? Ich bin klar eurer Meinung, dass Angler auch von Anglern vertreten werden sollten, aber dass sie von gar nichts eine Ahnung oder nur wenig haben soll halte ich für eine gewagte These.


Nochmal:
Du hast doch den Punkt schon genau erkannt:
Für Angler kann sie eh nicht sprechen (in ihrem DAFV sind von ca. 5 Mio. Anglern eh nur noch um die 500.000 organisiert), sondern nur von/für organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern.

Und da sie selber nicht angelt, hat sie keinerlei Expertise, um für Angler, organisierte Angelfischer oder im Zusammenhang mit Anglern und Angeln einen Fisch des Jahres (welcher auch immer) zu ernennen (promoten und das nutzen kann /will sie mit dem DAFV das ja scheinbar eh nicht). 

Angler werden von Anglern vertreten - nicht von abgewählten Politiker/innen und Biologen/innen...

Von daher ist sie weiterhin für mich eine kompetente Nichtanglerin, die sich tunlichst so weit wie möglich von allen, Anglern und das Angeln auch nur am Rande betreffende Themen, fern halten sollte um nicht noch mehr Flurschaden anzurichten (PETA, Dorschmanagement, FFH/AWZ-Angelverbote, Natura2000 Angelverbote, invasive Arten, etc.)..

Dass die hier eine Pressemitteilung schreiben (kommt ja von den Verbänden SELBER), in denen die sich SELBER als Expertinnen bezeichnen, ist für mich im Lichte oben Beschriebene daher weiterhin schlicht lachhaft, lächerlich und peinlich...

Wer solche Verbände und solches Personal in Haupt- und "Ehren"amt der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei hat, der braucht nun wirklich weder PETA noch NABU, BUND und Konsorten - das erledigen  die alleine im DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden..


----------

